# Qui c'est les plus beaux ?



## da capo (15 Mars 2006)

Petit concours à la noix :

le plus beau groupe musical (ou chanteur solo) sur Internet :

en voilà un bô pour commencer : http://www.dieflippers.de/

A suivre


----------



## fredintosh (15 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Petit concours à la noix :
> 
> le plus beau groupe musical (ou chanteur solo) sur Internet :
> 
> ...



Bon, c'est sûr que si tu cherches tes liens en Allemagne, c'est carrément hors concours !  

Ceci dit, si la musique est atroce, le site, lui, bizarrement est remarquablement conçu et très agréable à parcourir (sans le son, bien sûr, et en imaginant des photos moins ringardes).


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2006)

Enorme,  la création débridée dans les pochettes (page : "discographie") ! 

Il n'y a que la coupe de cheveux qui change !


----------



## da capo (15 Mars 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est sûr que si tu cherches tes liens en Allemagne, c'est carrément hors concours !
> 
> Ceci dit, si la musique est atroce, le site, lui, bizarrement est remarquablement conçu et très agréable à parcourir (sans le son, bien sûr, et en imaginant des photos moins ringardes).


Remarquable, non ?
Wunderbar !

Vos références ! Je veux voir ça !


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mars 2006)

Impressionnant ! Ils recrutent ou pas ?


----------



## da capo (15 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Impressionnant ! Ils recrutent ou pas ?


Trop jeune Stargzer... trop jeune... même si la coupe de cheveux...


----------



## katelijn (15 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Petit concours à la noix :
> 
> le plus beau groupe musical (ou chanteur solo) sur Internet :
> 
> ...



T'est serieux là? 

Bon, je relis le "la noix" me rassure 
Purée, j'ai eu peur 

Ok, a suivre vers la sortie


----------



## katelijn (15 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Impressionnant ! Ils recrutent ou pas ?



Hum, hum en tant que voltigeuse de jupons , tu as peut-être tes chances 
N'hesite surtout pas a nous tenir au courant


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Trop jeune Stargzer... trop jeune... même si la coupe de cheveux...




Non mais ça peut le faire *die flippers* "das folgende Erzeugung" !


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mars 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Hum, hum en tant que voltigeuse de jupons , tu as peut-être tes chances
> N'hesite surtout pas a nous tenir au courant




Attends dès que je suis pris je le crie sur les toits !


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2006)

Jack Lang a arrêté la politique?


----------



## katelijn (15 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Jack Lang a arrêté la politique?




poli quoi?  
qui c'est celui là?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (15 Mars 2006)

Moi ils me font mourir de rire ces groupes allemands et je peux vous dire qu'il y en a d'autres encore plus gratinés, il faut que je fouille dans mes archives


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Petit concours à la noix :
> 
> le plus beau groupe musical (ou chanteur solo) sur Internet :
> 
> ...


tu regardes le grand journal de C+.....?


----------



## kanako (16 Mars 2006)

Moi aussi j'en ai un autre beau !! Trouvé par hasard en tapant des mots débiles sur google (genre "zlad")...
son deuxième clip
ballabez-vous sur le site, c'est marrant... comme quoi y a des gens qui s'éclatent... en Australie...

sinon à l'instant je suis tombée (en cliquant sur pages similaire, google) sur : http://www.michounet.com/fatman/  (encore un Allemand !) vous pourrez remarquer qu'il bouge tellement que sa webcam manque de tomber


----------



## Jec (16 Mars 2006)

En suisse on a notre fameux http://www.morisod.com/


----------



## Jec (16 Mars 2006)

En suisse on a le grand ... http://www.morisod.com/

Et ça fait un carton ... pays de vieux ... :sleep:


----------



## kanako (16 Mars 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> En suisse on a notre fameux http://www.morisod.com/





			
				Jec a dit:
			
		

> En suisse on a le grand ... http://www.morisod.com/





			
				Jec a dit:
			
		

> ... pays de vieux ... :sleep:


... qui radotent     
 
ou alors on peut dire que c'est la fatigue...


			
				Jec a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> http://www.dieflippers.de/



*N'oublions pas trop vite*
les Musclés


----------



## piro (16 Mars 2006)

perso je dirais


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'en ai un autre beau !! Trouvé par hasard en tapant des mots débiles sur google (genre "zlad")...
> son deuxième clip
> ballabez-vous sur le site, c'est marrant... comme quoi y a des gens qui s'éclatent... en Australie...



C'est de la bombe.  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jec (16 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> ... qui radotent
> 
> ou alors on peut dire que c'est la fatigue...



AH ouais c'était la fatigue, j'sais pas pourquoi, j'ai posté 2 fois .. me souviens pas.... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'en ai un autre beau !! Trouvé par hasard en tapant des mots débiles sur google (genre "zlad")...
> son deuxième clip
> ballabez-vous sur le site, c'est marrant... comme quoi y a des gens qui s'éclatent... en Australie...
> 
> sinon à l'instant je suis tombée (en cliquant sur pages similaire, google) sur : http://www.michounet.com/fatman/  (encore un Allemand !) vous pourrez remarquer qu'il bouge tellement que sa webcam manque de tomber



Kanako, tu me fais peur.

Réussir une recherche pareil, même dans mes rêves.


----------



## da capo (16 Mars 2006)

Un petit instant de nostalgie...


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> en voilà un bô pour commencer : http://www.dieflippers.de/



Comme leur nom l'indique, ils font bien flipper...


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mars 2006)

piro a dit:
			
		

> perso je dirais




Ah ouais ça c'est du truc de compèt' !


----------



## krystof (16 Mars 2006)

Il y en a une belle brochette ici

J'adore le regard de John Bult


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

sont hors concours ceux là. si, ils ont tout pèté.

Ou alors, c'est à compte d'auteur.


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a une belle brochette ici
> 
> J'adore le regard de John Bult




Millie jackson et Tino sont pas mal non !  

Mais Devastin' Dave avec son "esclave des platines" j'adore !


----------



## joanes (16 Mars 2006)

A la question : qui c'est les plus beaux?

UNE SEULE REPONSE : EVIDEMENT C'EST LES VERT


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mars 2006)

C'est pas de la lèche pour modos déguisée ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

tu l'as dit. MDR


----------



## kaviar (16 Mars 2006)

Et pour tous les nostalgiques !!!


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a une belle brochette ici
> 
> J'adore le regard de John Bult



C'est pas une brochette, c'est du kaviar.... 
Exellent !!


----------



## joanes (16 Mars 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de la lèche pour modos déguisée ça ?





			
				ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> tu l'as dit. MDR



Absolument Messieurs... C'est à dire que puisqu'il n'y a plus les *roses...


*


----------



## nicogala (16 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'en ai un autre beau !! Trouvé par hasard en tapant des mots débiles sur google (genre "zlad")...
> son deuxième clip
> ballabez-vous sur le site, c'est marrant... comme quoi y a des gens qui s'éclatent... en Australie...
> 
> sinon à l'instant je suis tombée (en cliquant sur pages similaire, google) sur : http://www.michounet.com/fatman/  (encore un Allemand !) vous pourrez remarquer qu'il bouge tellement que sa webcam manque de tomber


Eh, arrête ces insinuations tout de suite ! C'est génial Zlad, j'adore je suis fan: ça me plait à fond :love: pour avoir bcp regardé les clips à l'époque (ds les '80) je peux te dire que c'est de la top qualité (ah bon on me dit que c'est contemporain... ah... :mouais: ) mais c'est excellent... sauf que j'ai du mal à croire que le mec n'a qque 23ans... en tout cas on a enfin vu SiperMoquette enlever ses RayBan... :rateau:

Vous connaissez pas Thor vous...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Ce qui est marrant dans ce genre de photo c'est qu'il y a toujours "le petit détail qui tue", qui fout en l'air la mise en scène "artistique" : noter le bracelet-montre bien trivial sur la main féminine à gauche. En plus, bon, il est censé provoquer l'hystérie féminine et il n'y en a qu'une à se ruer sur lui !!!


----------



## Philippe (16 Mars 2006)

Ils n'étaient pas mal dans leur genre...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Ils n'étaient pas mal dans leur genre...



Les éminents membres de MACG chantent aussi?:afraid::afraid:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Vous connaissez pas Thor vous...



La vidéo est d'enfer ! :love:


----------



## Philippe (17 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Philippe a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ! c'était donc ça !!!
Problème : quatre d'entre eux portent la moustache... Mais seul celui de droite a une GROSSE moustache.
Je crains le pire...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2006)

On se calme tout de suite là.

Dis Amok, tu les as toujours les plumes ?


----------



## Patamach (17 Mars 2006)

A se demander si ils ne le font pas exprès quand même ...










Sinon le top c quand même celle là , non ...


----------



## da capo (17 Mars 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Sinon le top c quand même celle là , non ...


Dommage que je l'ai pas trouvée sur l'ITMS sinon...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que je l'ai pas trouvée sur l'ITMS sinon...


Demande à purestyle, c'est un fan absolu


----------



## Patamach (17 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que je l'ai pas trouvée sur l'ITMS sinon...



Je te rendrai bien service mais je l'ai en vinyl


----------



## kaviar (17 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que je l'ai pas trouvée sur l'ITMS sinon...


Tu peux te rattraper avec les sonneries pour téléphone !!!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a une belle brochette ici
> 
> J'adore le regard de John Bult



Moi j'adore celui-ci






Je sais pas pourquoi mais il me fait penser a quelqu'un


----------



## da capo (17 Mars 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux te rattraper avec les sonneries pour téléphone !!!


Super !

On va tous danser avec *CA*

 

Franchement SM... tes références laissent à désirer


----------



## Patamach (17 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas pourquoi mais il me fait penser a quelqu'un



Iggy Pop?


----------



## kaviar (17 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Super !
> 
> On va tous danser avec *CA*
> 
> ...


C'est vrai que cela prête à rire, par contre lorsque tu jettes un coup d'il aux artistes qu'il a produit !!! Enfin de compte pas si idiot que cela Giorgio...


----------



## nicogala (17 Mars 2006)

...et pendant ce temps, comment vieillissent nos Ramones ?






Mouais... ben ça s'arrange pas !


----------



## tatouille (17 Mars 2006)

dites bonjour à Jerome


----------



## da capo (17 Mars 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> dites bonjour à Jerome



Bonjour jérôme


----------



## nicogala (17 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour jérôme


... on lui présente MadamX :affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ...et pendant ce temps, comment vieillissent nos Ramones ?



Ils sont tous morts non?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> dites bonjour à Jerome


C'est qui ???


----------



## kaviar (17 Mars 2006)

Le groupe cul..te de le chanson française et leur inoubliable coin coin. Si quelqu'un à des photos !!


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2006)

La pochette 
*OLD SCHOOL*


----------



## nicogala (17 Mars 2006)

Non mais j'ai au moins aussi sexy...


----------



## da capo (18 Mars 2006)

Qui me reprochait d'aller puiser dans le répertoire allemand pour lancer mon concours à la noix ?

Pour le coup, voilà un site anglais, pays de la pop rock, pays des stones et des beatles,... que du bonheur !

*



So Excited !*​


----------



## tatouille (18 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ???



un petit chouiche nom d'artiste mimetic


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Qui me reprochait d'aller puiser dans le répertoire allemand pour lancer mon concours à la noix ?
> 
> Pour le coup, voilà un site anglais, pays de la pop rock, pays des stones et des beatles,... que du bonheur !
> 
> ...



La galerie photo est exellente !


----------



## chroukin (26 Mars 2006)

Eux ce sont les plus beaux :


----------



## La mouette (26 Mars 2006)




----------



## chroukin (27 Mars 2006)

En fait j'en ai un pas mal aussi :


----------



## kanako (28 Mars 2006)

la mouette a dit:
			
		

> Corbier


en fait, c'est qui ?


----------



## La mouette (28 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> en fait, c'est qui ?



Sacrilège


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Sacrilège



faut reconnaitre que la photo est gratinée. Pervers pépère ?


----------



## kanako (28 Mars 2006)

éh oui ! désolée d'être une inculte...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> éh oui ! désolée d'être une inculte...



Nan, :rose:


c'est corbier, l'acolyte de ... (ha oui) Dorothée. Qui elle même est la soeur jumelle cachée de Chantal Goya.

Et dire qu'ils étaient là pour les enfants :afraid:, on pourrait presque mettre ce post avec celui sur winnie l'ourson.:love:


----------



## kanako (28 Mars 2006)

mdr ! ok 
j'avait pas fait le rapprochement...
me souvenais pas qu'il était si moche...
en tout cas ce type fait encore des tournées, j'ai été voir sur son site (mais bon, les deux derniers concert ont été annulés...)


----------



## NED (28 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Eux ce sont les plus beaux :



Nan NAn !
Chroukin à raison c'est vraiment EUX les plus beaux !!!

(_je précise que je suis hétéro hein...  )_


----------



## tatouille (28 Mars 2006)

hétéro avec des gout de chiottes 

http://www.chez.com/branduardi/best_of_1992.jpg


----------



## tatouille (28 Mars 2006)

ho


----------



## NED (28 Mars 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> hétéro avec des gout de chiottes
> 
> http://www.chez.com/branduardi/best_of_1992.jpg



marche pas ton lien...


----------



## tatouille (28 Mars 2006)

oui j'ai remarqué des que le user agent est plein il refuse l'acces
mais si tu ouvres une nouvelle fenetre en copiant le lien ca marche


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mars 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> hétéro avec des gout de chiottes
> 
> http://www.chez.com/branduardi/best_of_1992.jpg



:afraid: :afraid: Branduardi goût de chiote ????????    

C'est un excellent chanteur, merveilleux violoniste, que je suis allée voir plusieurs fois en concert et dont je suis toujours sortie émerveillée !!!! 

C'est quelqu'un qui n'a pas besoin de tonnes d'affiches pour que les gens aillent le voir, il a son public, qui connait en général tout son répertoire... 


Non mais sans blague !


----------



## tatouille (28 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: :afraid: Branduardi goût de chiote ????????
> 
> C'est un excellent chanteur, merveilleux violoniste, que je suis allée voir plusieurs fois en concert et dont je suis toujours sortie émerveillée !!!!
> 
> ...



Alla Fiera dell'Est per due soldi un topolino mio padre comprò.
E venne il gatto che si mangiò il topo che al mercato mio padre comprò.

Angelo Branduardi e le sue parole a volte divertenti molte volte tristi

...e le Parole, a cavallo di note, si diffusero come polline su tutto il pianeta, 
posandosi nei Cuori di chi si mise in 'ascolto'...
e nacquero nuovi frutti per una nuova Terra...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Mars 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> Alla Fiera dell'Est per due soldi un topolino mio padre comprò.
> E venne il gatto che si mangiò il topo che al mercato mio padre comprò.
> 
> Angelo Branduardi e le sue parole a volte divertenti molte volte tristi
> ...



Haaaaa tu m'as fait peur ventrebleu !!


----------



## tatouille (28 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Haaaaa tu m'as fait peur ventrebleu !!



ci sono molti celti


----------



## nicogala (28 Mars 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

Le groupe AOC. Ca s'invente pas


----------



## La mouette (28 Mars 2006)

Artiste Suisse pour les enfants

Son site


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Artiste Suisse pour les enfants
> 
> Son site


 
Dire que j'ai bossé longtemps avec son ex...  Ils s'accomodaient bien pourtant... hum...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Artiste Suisse pour les enfants






*Sonnyboy ?*
artiste pour les enfants ?!







:afraid:
:mouais:


----------



## tatouille (30 Mars 2006)

ho le salopio  
dele Vie cachée dedans la Suisse d'un Artiste de Blues 

la version de petit prince elle existe en Blues ?


----------

